# Access Datenbank via php nutzen



## Patematthes (12. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich wollte mal fragen ob ich eine Access Datenbank mit Php auslesen und verändern kann. Wenn ja würde ich mich über ein paar nützliche links (am liebsten auf Deutsch) freuen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## nephix (12. April 2007)

Guten Tag,

du solltest dir mal AdoDB angucken, das wird dir weiter helfen. Anwendungsbeispiele findest du auf *http://adodb.sourceforge.net/*.

nephix


----------



## Patematthes (12. April 2007)

Das sieht nicht schlecht aus aber lässt sich eine Access Datenbank auch normal ansprechen wie eine MySQL Datenbank in Php?


----------



## nephix (12. April 2007)

Hi,

ja mit PDO

http://de.php.net/manual/en/ref.pdo-odbc.connection.php dort weiter unten findest du ein Beispiel für eine Access Verbindung:


```
odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};Dbq=C:\\db.mdb;Uid=Admin
```

Es gibt aber auch normale PHP Funktionen wie die von MySQL in PHP.
Dazu solltest du dir das hier anschauen: http://de.php.net/manual/en/ref.uodbc.php


----------

